# Araxá (MG) - Capital Mundial do Nióbio e Terra do Novo Governador de Minas Gerais



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

*Araxá (MG)*









Araxá como Arraial foi fundada no final do século XVIII, sendo, portanto, o berço de todo o Triângulo Mineiro e Alto Paranaíba. O município é o quinto mais populoso de sua Mesorregião, atrás de Uberlândia, Uberaba, Patos de Minas e Araguari (IBGE, 2018). Araxá possui a terceira maior economia do Triângulo Mineiro e Alto Paranaíba, apenas Uberlândia e Uberaba estão a sua frente (IBGE, 2016). Em 1944 tornou-se conhecida nacionalmente com a inauguração do Grande Hotel do Barreiro pelo então Presidente Getúlio Vargas, o que atraiu um elevado número de turistas. 11 anos mais tarde, inicia-se a exploração do mineral-minério pirocloro, fonte de produção do Nióbio, uma das ligas metálicas mais resistentes e leves encontradas na natureza. O nióbio é largamente utilizado nas indústrias aeronáutica e aeroespacial. O produto é produzido, beneficiado e comercializado pela Companhia Brasileira de Metalurgia e Mineração (CBMM) que é responsável por 75% da produção mundial do Nióbio. A presença da CBMM e da Mosaic Fertilizantes (esta, explora e beneficia materiais fosfatados), contribui significativamente para os bons números da economia local. Araxá voltou a figurar recentemente no cenário nacional em função da eleição de Romeu Zema, nascido na cidade, o empresário e político foi eleito Governador de Minas Gerais nas últimas eleições estaduais. A cidade completou neste mês de dezembro, 153 anos.


*Localização em Minas Gerais*









*Mesorregião do Triângulo Mineiro e Alto Paranaíba*
População: *105.083* (MG: 30º)
PIB: *R$ 4.761.350.000* (MG: 16º)
Emancipação Política: *19 de dezembro de 1865*

Este thread, foi idealizado pelo forista @thiagocyb e por mim, após dois dias (26 e 27 de dezembro de 2018) de visitas por todas as regiões da cidade. De antemão, pedimos a compreensão quanto a qualidade de algumas imagens, uma vez que os registros ficaram a cargo de dois aparelhos celulares (Galaxy Note 8 e iPhone 6s). Esperamos que gostem e desde já agradecemos a visita!

*Parque do Barreiro*

No Parque do Barreiro estão instalados o Tauá Grande Hotel e Termas de Araxá e o Hotel Nacional Inn Previdência, em relação ao lazer, uma imensa área verde com pistas de caminhada compõe o parque.

*1*
Lago Norte

Araxá (1) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*2*
Igreja Nossa Senhora das Graças e uma nova praça em finalização.
Araxá (2) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*3*
Vila do Artesanato em fase final de obras, o local abrigará lojas e quiosques para os artesões de Araxá.

Araxá (3) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*4*
Entrada Tauá Grande Hotel e Termas de Araxá.

Araxá (4) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*5*
Lago aos fundos do Grande Hotel.

Araxá (5) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*6*
Neste lado do complexo, localizam-se as Termas.

Araxá (6) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*7*
A esquerda Termas, a direita, complexo hoteleiro.

Araxá (7) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

A completa infraestrutura do Grande Hotel o permite receber em sua área interna e externa dezenas de eventos culturais, gastronômicos, esportivos, entre outros. Destacam-se anualmente, a Fliaraxá - Feira Literária de Araxá, o Festival Gastronômico de Inverno e a Copa Internacional de Mountainbike, e a cada dois anos, o Encontro Nacional de Carros Antigos, considerado um dos maiores da América Latina.

*8*
Brazil Renault Classics Show 2018 - Ferrari's em exposição.

Araxá (8) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*9*
Brazil Renault Classics Show 2018 - Em destaque o modelo Rolls-Royce Silver Wraith - Ano 1953.

Araxá (9) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*10*
Vitrais do salão central das Termas de Araxá.

Araxá (10) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr


*Mineração*

A indústria minerária em Araxá é responsável por grande parte das divisas econômicas do município. As empresas CBMM, responsável pela produção de Nióbio e Mosaic Fertilizantes produtora de materiais fosfatados para o setor agrícola, dispõe de completa infraestrutura com parques industriais e áreas de exploração mineral. 

*11*
Portaria Mosaic Fertilizantes

Araxá (11) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*12*
Mina de Apatita da Mosaic Fertilizantes

Araxá (12) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*13*
Via de Acesso à Mosaic Fertilizantes

Araxá (13) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*14*

Araxá (14) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*15*
Diariamente três composições ferroviárias com 80 vagões faz o transporte do material extraído pela Mosaic em Patrocínio (MG) para beneficiá-lo no Complexo Mineroquímico de Araxá.

Araxá (15) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*16*
Área de exploração mineral da CBMM

Araxá (16) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr


*Condomínios Fechados*

Os últimos dez anos trouxe a Araxá um novo retrato no que diz respeito a sua ocupação urbana, com o surgimento de novos bairros, lançamentos de condomínios verticais e o surgimento de inúmeros condomínios horizontais, estes já são mais de 10 em todos os setores da cidade.

*17*
Condomínio Villagio I

Araxá (17) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*18*
Bairro Boa Vista (classe média baixa) na parte inferior, Condomínio Villágio I ao centro e ao fundo áreas de exploração mineral.

Araxá (18) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*19*
Via de acesso aos Condomínios Villágio I, II e III.

Araxá (19) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*20*
Portaria Condomínio Villágio II

Araxá (20) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*21*
Áreas de construção de novos condomínios à direita.

Araxá (21) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*22*
Residencial Flora Urciano

Araxá (22) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr


*Nível de Rua*

A seguir apresentam-se imagens feitas a nível de rua em regiões diversas de Araxá.

*23*
Região Sul. Em destaque, à esquerda, o Hospital da Unimed, inaugurado recentemente, e em construção o Araxá Medical and Business Center, primeiro edifício de uso misto para consultórios e escritórios de Araxá, à direita.

Araxá (23) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*24*

Araxá (24) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*25*
Avenida Ecológica

Araxá (25) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*26*
Araxá Medical and Business Center e Hospital da Unimed

Araxá (26) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*27*
Edifício Manhattan, o maior residencial em construção com 25 pavimentos acima do solo (27 no total) e apartamentos com área útil de 212 m².

Araxá (27) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*28*
Vista da Avenida Tancredo Neves - Região Sul

Araxá (28) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*29*

Araxá (29) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*30*
Terreno limpo para construção de novos edifícios e mensagem de Feliz Aniversário para Araxá da CBMM.

Araxá (30) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*31*
Rua Uberaba - Região Oeste, o cruzamento com a Avenida João Paulo II receberá o primeiro dos três viadutos projetados para implantação que objetiva melhorar o trânsito da cidade.

Araxá (31) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*32*
Centro Administrativo - Região Sudoeste: à esquerda, Prefeitura Municipal, à direita, Câmara Municipal, ao fundo as secretarias municipais. Atrás das secretarias está em construção o edifício do Novo Fórum Municipal.

Araxá (32) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*33*
Avenida Imbiara - Região Central

Araxá (33) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*34*

Araxá (34) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*35*
Pátios comerciais, agora bastante comuns.

Araxá (35) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*36*
Avenida Imbiara - Região Sul

Araxá (36) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*37*

Araxá (37) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*38*
Shopping Boulevard Garden, primeiro mall da cidade, 50 lojas, incluindo restaurantes, duas salas de cinema, games e academia.

Araxá (38) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*39*
Praça Princesa Isabel - Região Centro-Sul

Araxá (39) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*40*

Araxá (40) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*41*
Algumas Ruas

Araxá (41) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*42*

Araxá (42) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*43*

Araxá (43) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*44*

Araxá (44) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*45*
Avenida Senador Montandon - Região Central

Araxá (45) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*46*

Araxá (46) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*47*
Brazzeiro, hamburgueria local no formato contêiner.

Araxá (47) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*48*
Avenida João Moreira Sales - Região Sudeste

Araxá (48) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*49*
Pracinha na Avenida Capitão Belarmino de Paula - Região Leste

Araxá (49) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*50*
Calçadão da Rua Presidente Olegário Maciel - Centro

Araxá (50) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*51*
Cine-Teatro Brasil e Biblioteca Municipal à direita.

Araxá (51) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*52*

Araxá (52) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*53*
Igreja Matriz de São Domingos

Araxá (53) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*54*
No início da Avenida Antônio Carlos, no casarão azul, se encontra o Museu Dona Beja, que homenageia uma das personagens mais influentes de Araxá e toda região no início do século XIX.

Araxá (54) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*55*
Também no início da Avenida Antônio Carlos, sob a fonte, encontra-se o Teatro Municipal de Araxá.







[/url]
Araxá (55) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*56*
Avenida Antônio Carlos - Centro

Araxá (56) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*57*

Araxá (57) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr


*Parque do Cristo*

O Parque do Cristo foi inaugurado no década de 1980. Recentemente passou por um processo de revitalização, se consolidando entre os atrativos turísticos de Araxá, o local conta com infraestrutura de lazer completa, com academias ao ar livre, pista de caminhada, sanitários, quiosques e ponto de atendimento ao turista.

*58*
Parque do Cristo - Região Norte

Araxá (58) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*59*

Araxá (59) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*60*

Araxá (60) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*61*
Vista que se tem do mirante

Araxá (61) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*62*

Araxá (62) by Autor Desconhecido, no Flickr


*Panorâmicas*

Fotos panorâmicas de Araxá clicadas de regiões diferentes.

*63*
Vista da Região Sul

Araxá (63) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*64*
Belvedere - Região Leste

Araxá (64) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*65*

Araxá (65) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*66*
Hípica - Região Nordeste

Araxá (66) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*67*
Vista parcial da Região Centro-Sul

Araxá (67) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*68*
Vista da Região Central

Araxá (68) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*69*

Araxá (69) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*70*

Araxá (70) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*71*
Pão de Açúcar - Região Norte

Araxá (71) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*72*
Zona Rural - Região Norte

Araxá (72) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*73*

Araxá (73) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr


*Aeroporto Romeu Zema - Região Noroeste*

O Aeroporto Romeu Zema dispõe de boa infraestrutura aeroportuária, o terminal possui capacidade de 150 mil passageiros/ano e safety aeroportuário capaz de receber aeronaves do porte de Airbus 319 / Boeing 737 / Embraer 195. Atualmente, a oferta de voos é de cerca de 100 assentos por semana, com um voo semanal da Azul Linhas Aéreas para Confins e quatro voos semanais da Voe Minas Gerais para Pampulha. O terminal ainda recebe diariamente jatos executivos, que atendem principalmente a CBMM. No ano de 2012 chegou a movimentar 40 mil passageiros/ano, onde oferecia cerca de cinco voos diários da Trip Linhas Aéreas para Belo Horizonte, Campinas, Guarulhos, Uberaba e Uberlândia, mas a oferta diminuiu drasticamente com a incorporação da Trip pela Azul.

*74*
Terminal de Passageiros

Araxá (74) by Prefeitura Municipal de Araxá, no Flickr

*75*
Pista de Pousos e Decolagens

Araxá (75) by Autor Desconhecido, no Flickr

*76*
ATR 72-600, aeronave utilizada pela Azul Linhas Aéreas nos voos para Confins.

Araxá (76) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr


*Grupo Zema*

O Zema com sede em Araxá é um dos maiores grupos varejistas do país. É conhecido como um gigante do interior, pois foca suas operações nas pequenas cidades, longe do radar das grandes redes do país. Atua no ramo de lojas de eletrodomésticos, concessionárias de veículos, outros pequenos negócios e na distribuição de combustíveis, braço do grupo negociado recentemente com a francesa Total. As operações se concentram nos estados de Minas Gerais, São Paulo, Goiás, Espírito Santo, Bahia, Mato Grosso do Sul, Mato Grosso, Pará e Tocantins. O faturamento aproximado do Grupo Zema gira em torno de 4,5 bilhões de reais. Além da sede em Araxá no seu Centro de Distribuição e Apoio (CDA), o Zema possui outros dois CDA's, um em Francisco Sá no Norte de Minas e outro em Leopoldina na Zona da Mata. No início de 2018, Romeu Zema Neto deixou a direção do Zema para concorrer ao cargo de Governador de Minas Gerais pelo Partido Novo, saindo vitorioso no segundo turno com mais de 71% dos votos válidos.

*77*
Centro de Distribuição e Apoio - Zema - Sede Administrativa e Operacional - Região Oeste

Araxá (77) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*78*

Araxá (78) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr

*79*

Araxá (79) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flickr​


----------



## Valter (Aug 18, 2007)

Belíssimo thread Guilherme e excelentes fotos! Não sabia da construção do novo fórum, você tem o projeto?

Acho que ficou faltando foto só da sede do grupo Zema e do aeroporto. Inclusive a frequência de voos na cidade vai aumentar né?


----------



## Beto-ura (Apr 18, 2015)

Bela cidade!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Achei linda Araxá. Gostei também da verticalização da cidade, principalmente por este prédio altão.


----------



## wander-udi (Jun 7, 2007)

Bem completo, ótimas fotos Parabéns!


----------



## Ao no Sora (Jan 8, 2012)

a cidade transpira puro progresso!!


----------



## Jeptan (Apr 3, 2011)

Bela cidade.


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

A cidade deverá ganhar bastante destaque. Obrigado por compartilhar!!


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Enorme potencial para crescer ainda mais, belo thread!


----------



## thiagocyb (May 9, 2009)

Valter said:


> Belíssimo thread Guilherme e excelentes fotos! Não sabia da construção do novo fórum, você tem o projeto?
> 
> Acho que ficou faltando foto só da sede do grupo Zema e do aeroporto. Inclusive a frequência de voos na cidade vai aumentar né?


Valter, a imagem abaixo foi utilizada em um evento realizado pelo TJMG em Araxá em Setembro/2018. Trata-se de um projeto razoavelmente padronizado, que também será adotado em outras comarcas que receberão novos fóruns. Pelo que observamos, as fundações estão em fase final, já sendo possível observar início da fase de alvenaria.










​

No que tange à aviação comercial, a cidade definitivamente não vive o seu melhor momento. Chegou a movimentar 40 mil passageiros/ano no seu aeroporto em 2012, mas hoje o movimento é na casa dos 3 mil passageiros/ano. A oferta diminuiu drasticamente com a incorporação da Trip pela Azul. Atualmente, a oferta de voos é de cerca de 100 assentos por semana, tendo um voo semanal da Azul Linhas Aéreas para Confins e 4 voos semanais da Voe Minas Gerais para Pampulha. Dispõe, no entanto, de boa infraestrutura aeroportuária, com terminal com capacidade de 150 mil passageiros/ano e safety aeroportuário capaz de receber aeronaves do porte de Airbus 319 / Boeing 737 / Embraer 195.








Fico devendo uma foto atualizada do Centro de Distribuição do Grupo Zema! Houve uma expansão das docas recentemente. 




Lucas Souza RF said:


> Achei linda Araxá. Gostei também da verticalização da cidade, principalmente por este prédio altão.


A verticalização da cidade acelerou nos últimos 10 anos, mas ainda não atingiu velocidade de cruzeiro. Atualmente, dois edifícios de maior porte estão construção e devem concluir a fase de alvenaria em até 18 meses. Outros projetos estão sendo elaborados, mas ainda não temos pleno conhecimento.

*Vale D'Augusta Residence - Construtora Espaço Livre (24 Pavimentos)*









*Center Place Residence (16 Pavimentos)*










Beto-ura said:


> Bela cidade!





wander-udi said:


> Bem completo, ótimas fotos Parabéns!





Ao no Sora said:


> a cidade transpira puro progresso!!





Jeptan said:


> Bela cidade.





Mr.Falcon said:


> A cidade deverá ganhar bastante destaque. Obrigado por compartilhar!!





jguima said:


> Enorme potencial para crescer ainda mais, belo thread!


Obrigado pelos comentários!


----------



## Catrumano (Jan 13, 2011)

Uma boa cidade para morar. Desenvolvimento, cultura, ecologia e qualidade de vida. Belas fotos, bela Araxá!:cheers:


----------



## thiagocyb (May 9, 2009)

Catrumano said:


> Uma boa cidade para morar. Desenvolvimento, cultura, ecologia e qualidade de vida. Belas fotos, bela Araxá!:cheers:


Obrigado, Catrumano!

Infelizmente a qualidade de vida não está associada a boas oportunidades de formação. A cidade dispõe de um conceituado centro universitário privado e uma instituição federal que oferece 2 cursos superiores em engenharia. O que se vê, no entanto, especialmente na faixa etária 18-24 anos é uma "fuga de cérebros", tendo como destino Uberaba-MG, Uberlândia-MG, Belo Horizonte-MG e o interior de SP.

Se a cidade conseguir resolver este gap com a implantação do campus da Universidade Federal do Triangulo Mineiro 
UFTM, dará um salto em oferta educacional, se consolidará como um polo extramicrorregional e conseguirá reter os melhores talentos, empreendedores, etc.


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

cidade e região muito bonita!! Parabéns pelas fotos!!


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

Valter said:


> Belíssimo thread Guilherme e excelentes fotos! Não sabia da construção do novo fórum, você tem o projeto?
> 
> Acho que ficou faltando foto só da sede do grupo Zema e do aeroporto. Inclusive a frequência de voos na cidade vai aumentar né?


Muito grato Valter, as fotos do aeroporto foram incluídas no post principal, bem como as fotos da sede do Zema. 



cassianoitu said:


> cidade e região muito bonita!! Parabéns pelas fotos!!


Muito obrigado Cassiano.


----------



## JC Araxá (Jan 15, 2013)

Parabéns pessoal.


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Belas postagens, muito bonita Araxá.


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Poucas cidades do Brasil ultrapassam os mil metros de altitude na área urbana, Araxá é uma delas.


----------



## thiagocyb (May 9, 2009)

del Marques said:


> Poucas cidades do Brasil ultrapassam os mil metros de altitude na área urbana, Araxá é uma delas.


É verdade, bem ressaltado. Parte da região leste, sul e sudoeste do perímetro urbano passam dessa altitude. Das cidades mineiras com mais de 100 mil habitantes, apenas Poços de Caldas, Barbacena e Araxá tem seu perímetro urbano acima desta altitude.

As fontes oficiais, no entanto, consideram a altitude de Araxá 973m, que é a altitide mo ponto onde a cidade foi originada (Rua Imbiacá / Avenida Antônio Carlos / Igreja Matriz).

Fora do perimetro urbano, os pontos altos estão na Serra da Ventania, sudoeste do município, a aproximadamente 1300 m de altitude, e Serra da Bocaina, região sudeste do munícipio, na região conhecida como "Horizonte Perdido" (1365 m).


----------



## thiagocyb (May 9, 2009)

guileite said:


>


Vídeo recentemente publicado pela CBMM em homenagem aos 153 anos de emancipação política de Araxá, completados em 19 de Dezembro de 2018.​


----------



## Eduura (Jun 19, 2009)

Parabéns, bom ver Araxá em novas fotos cidade que gosto muito.


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

del Marques said:


> Belas postagens, muito bonita Araxá.





JC Araxá said:


> Parabéns pessoal.


Muito obrigado Pessoal.



Eduura said:


> Parabéns, bom ver Araxá em novas fotos cidade que gosto muito.


Grato Amigo! Seja sempre bem vindo a Araxá.


----------



## Guilherme 08 (Jan 2, 2013)

Que cidade gostosa, bonita. Excelente thread.


----------



## EmyJaraguá (Jul 16, 2011)

Belíssimo thread, ótimos ângulos :cheers:
Obrigado por compartilhar kay:


----------



## Matheus_Franca (Aug 11, 2013)

O Thread ficou ótimo! :cheers:
Adoro Araxá! A cidade é muito bonita!
A região da avenida Antônio Carlos é linda, faz muito bem aos olhos. É um ótimo exemplo para a maioria das cidades brasileiras. A cidade possui belíssimos casarões e o paisagismo também é muito bom. O Parque do Barreiro é muito bonito, é meu lugar favorito! Metade da minha família (parte materna) mora em Araxá. Vou à cidade pelo menos uma vez por ano. Até hoje nunca visitei o parque do Cristo.


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

Guilherme 08 said:


> Que cidade gostosa, bonita. Excelente thread.


Muito agradecido pelos elogios.



EmyJaraguá said:


> Belíssimo thread, ótimos ângulos :cheers:
> Obrigado por compartilhar kay:


Imagina, obrigado pelos comentários. Estão todos convidados a conhecerem Araxá.



Matheus_Franca said:


> O Thread ficou ótimo! :cheers:
> Adoro Araxá! A cidade é muito bonita!
> A região da avenida Antônio Carlos é linda, faz muito bem aos olhos. É um ótimo exemplo para a maioria das cidades brasileiras. A cidade possui belíssimos casarões e o paisagismo também é muito bom. O Parque do Barreiro é muito bonito, é meu lugar favorito! Metade da minha família (parte materna) mora em Araxá. Vou à cidade pelo menos uma vez por ano. Até hoje nunca visitei o parque do Cristo.


Que bom saber que gosta tanto de Araxá, a cidade realmente apresenta algumas áreas muito bonitas, alguns bairros do subúrbio merecem um pouco mais de atenção, mas a cidade realmente teve uma significativa melhora em relação ao início da década. Não deixe de visitar o Parque do Cisto na próxima vinda a Araxá Matheus, ficou belíssimo. Fico muito feliz com os elogios.


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Gostei tanto que fui conferir a distancia daqui de casa, pouco mais de 500 km.


----------



## Sandro_VDC (Oct 22, 2015)

Cidade bem agradável e bem cuidada. Tem um potencial imenso!

Belo thread! Parabéns! :applause:


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

Sandro_VDC said:


> Cidade bem agradável e bem cuidada. Tem um potencial imenso!
> 
> Belo thread! Parabéns! :applause:


Muito obrigado Sandro. 

Acredito também nesse potencial. Em 2016, o PIB deu uma leve recuada, em virtude principalmente das vendas mais baixas do nióbio e das incertezas quanto a produção de fosfato na Vale Fertilizantes (atual Mosaic), mas em 2017 a expectativa já é de retomada do crescimento uma vez que a CBMM voltou a alçar voos mais altos no mercado internacional e a Mosaic começou a beneficiar o minério de Patrocínio aqui, em 2018, espera-se ainda mais. Muitas cidades de Minas dependem da mineração, a dependência de Araxá é alta ainda, no entanto, o município dispõe de um bom distrito industrial, com grandes indústrias, um dos parques industriais da Bem Brasil - a maior fabricante de batatas pré-fritas do país está aqui - a cidade também possui empresas de tecnologia que tem ultrapassado fronteiras, a exemplo da Woli que atua na América do Sul, a construção civil tem se diversificado e o governo local pode e deve investir ainda mais no potencial turístico de Araxá, espera-se grandes avanços nos próximos anos. Conforme foi ressaltado pelo Thiago, a falta de um campus avançado de uma Universidade Federal defasa um pouco a qualificação de mão de obra local, embora disponha de um grande centro universitário privado, do CEFET e de polos EAD's de diversas instituições do país.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Que cidade LINDA


----------



## Driano MG (Sep 23, 2007)

Gostei mto de Araxá, tive a oportunidade de conhecer a cidade (passei a noite num hotel e fui embora no outro dia de manhã), achei bastante limpa ruas e calçadas excelentes e um belo urbanismo. So não imaginava que tivesse tantas ladeiras, um sobe e desce danado.


----------



## thiagocyb (May 9, 2009)

guileite said:


> *23*
> Região Sul. Em destaque, à esquerda, o Hospital da Unimed, inaugurado recentemente, e em construção o Araxá Medical and Business Center, primeiro edifício de uso misto para consultórios e escritórios de Araxá, à direita.
> 
> Araxá (23) by Luis Guilherme Leite, no Flick​




guileite said:


> *Araxá Medical & Business Center*



Vídeo demonstrando o empreendimento mencionado.


----------



## Marzinotto (Oct 30, 2013)

*Parabéns pela thread Luis Guilherme*

Parabéns Luis Guilherme, excelente thread, retrata muito bem a Cidade, realmente o potencial de Araxá e muito grande. Não tenho dúvidas que a duplicação será um marco na evolução da cidade. Os Araxenses são receptivos, qualificados e provedores de harmonia. Acredito ( Minha humilde opinião ), que Araxá sofreu muito com políticos desprovidos de competência e ética em administrar a cidade, causou muita apatia empresarial. Mas a cidade vive hoje outra realidade política, seu filho e referenciado empresário, foi eleito governador, se conduzir corretamente as intenções, Araxá se destacará em muito breve em investimentos e evolução. Meu sinceros votos de prosperidade aos Araxenses e a você, parabéns pela iniciativa.


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

Marzinotto said:


> Parabéns Luis Guilherme, excelente thread, retrata muito bem a Cidade, realmente o potencial de Araxá e muito grande. Não tenho dúvidas que a duplicação será um marco na evolução da cidade. Os Araxenses são receptivos, qualificados e provedores de harmonia. Acredito ( Minha humilde opinião ), que Araxá sofreu muito com políticos desprovidos de competência e ética em administrar a cidade, causou muita apatia empresarial. Mas a cidade vive hoje outra realidade política, seu filho e referenciado empresário, foi eleito governador, se conduzir corretamente as intenções, Araxá se destacará em muito breve em investimentos e evolução. Meu sinceros votos de prosperidade aos Araxenses e a você, parabéns pela iniciativa.


Muito grato pelos comentários!!! A expectativa é que 2019 seja um ano de muita prosperidade para o município, se o Governador Zema vai trazer benefícios? Esperamos que sim. Deixando o fator político de lado, podemos citar a expansão do setor mineral, que causa impactos diretos e indiretos em toda a cidade, a CBMM vai aumentar sua capacidade de produção de nióbio e a Mosaic opera em alta com o minério vindo de Patrocínio, é importante ressaltar que a Mosaic também possui um complexo na vizinha Tapira, os números bons por lá também são positivos para Araxá, uma vez que grande parte do contingente de trabalhadores lá, são araxaenses. Citamos a própria reformulação do Grupo Zema que focará sua atuação no setor varejista, além de empresas de porte menor que tem apostado em Araxá e o setor da construção civil que vem se reaquecendo, sendo esses, alguns setores que contribuem muito no crescimento da cidade e esperamos que assim seja nos próximos anos.


----------



## JC Araxá (Jan 15, 2013)

isso aqui morreu mesmo??? rsrs


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

thiagocyb said:


> É verdade, bem ressaltado. Parte da região leste, sul e sudoeste do perímetro urbano passam dessa altitude. Das cidades mineiras com mais de 100 mil habitantes, apenas Poços de Caldas, Barbacena e Araxá tem seu perímetro urbano acima desta altitude.


Tem mais algumas: Lafaiete, Ibirité, Contagem, Patos de Minas e Belo Horizonte, que tem bairros a mais de 1100m.

Se pegar as que tem mais de 90 mil habitantes já aparece Nova Lima com bairro acima de 1300m. E se contar condomínio, com mais de 30 mil tem Brumadinho com um a mais 1400m. 

Eu não sei qual é bairro ou condomínio mais alto do estado, mas acredito que deve ser na Serra da Mantiqueira que tem as cidades com as maiores altitudes do sudeste. O Pico da Bandeira é mais alto, por exemplo, mas em volta dele é parque nacional. As cidades não chegam perto.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Tive o prazer de conhecer Araxá, achei uma ótima cidade, limpa e com um bom desenvolvimento.


----------



## guileite (May 7, 2009)

Inconfidente said:


> Tem mais algumas: Lafaiete, Ibirité, Contagem, Patos de Minas e Belo Horizonte, que tem bairros a mais de 1100m.
> 
> Se pegar as que tem mais de 90 mil habitantes já aparece Nova Lima com bairro acima de 1300m. E se contar condomínio, com mais de 30 mil tem Brumadinho com um a mais 1400m.
> 
> Eu não sei qual é bairro ou condomínio mais alto do estado, mas acredito que deve ser na Serra da Mantiqueira que tem as cidades com as maiores altitudes do sudeste. O Pico da Bandeira é mais alto, por exemplo, mas em volta dele é parque nacional. As cidades não chegam perto.


Interessante essas informações. Mas ainda, um universo bem pequeno de cidades com bairros acima dos 1000m de altitude. 
Embora não seja um município e sim um distrito de Camanducaia, Monte Verde fica acima dos 1500m de altitude.



sebobprata said:


> Tive o prazer de conhecer Araxá, achei uma ótima cidade, limpa e com um bom desenvolvimento.


Que bom que gostou. Volte sempre!


----------



## Inconfidente (Oct 5, 2006)

guileite said:


> Interessante essas informações. Mas ainda, um universo bem pequeno de cidades com bairros acima dos 1000m de altitude.
> Embora não seja um município e sim um distrito de Camanducaia, Monte Verde fica acima dos 1500m de altitude.


Sim. 8 em 32. Altitude limita um pouco as coisas.


----------



## Celso Jorge (Dec 24, 2010)

A cidade é bonita e limpa, a área do hotel é muito interessante e se houver mais lugares turísticos na região, seria legal divulgar e eu acho que opções de lazer a mais seriam muito boas para curtir mais!


----------



## thiagocyb (May 9, 2009)

Foi eleito de novo. Em breve faremos um novo thread atualizando o que mudou na cidade nos últimos 4 anos.


----------

